# The Christmas Calvinist Carol



## turmeric (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone want to help me compose more verses?

*The Christmas Calvinist Carol*

No L, no L, the Arminian did say
When a five-point Calvinist spoke to him one day!
One day, when the TULIP acrostic was seen
On the Calvinist’s T-shirt from Monergism.

No L, No L, No L, No L
God would not ever o’er-ride one’s free will.

The Calvinist tried hard to explain
That Christ did not die for anyone in vain.
That all whom He died for will be saved;
But the Arminian only got upset and raved –

No L, No L, No L etc.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 1, 2008)

"No L"???

Isn't that the way Dick Van Dyke would have said "No hell" in Mary Poppins? Is so, wouldn't it be a carol about Annihilationism?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 1, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> "No L"???
> 
> Isn't that the way Dick Van Dyke would have said "No hell" in Mary Poppins? Is so, wouldn't it be a carol about Annihilationism?



Wow!


----------



## lynnie (Dec 1, 2008)

What Love is This? Dave Hunt did say

You Calvinists take our free will away.

For though sin tainted minds, bodies, hearts, souls and more,

The freewill of man is inherited pure.

******

Then spoke Charles Finney, that all men must do

is decide with their will; original sin is not true.

Regeneration is not needed, so have an alter call,

And with the new measures we can save them all.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 1, 2008)

The Calvinist asked his free will friend,
Who do you think will be saved in the end.
The Arminian replied, only those who believe,
Sounds quite limited, you appear to agree.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 1, 2008)

The Calvinist did in a fervor soon warn
Against Pelagian notions of sin unharmed;
The Arminian he was caught inbetween
And sought to comfort himself only with John 3:16


----------



## turmeric (Dec 2, 2008)

My thanks button's gonna bust! This is really funny, guys, thanks!


----------



## MamaArcher (Dec 2, 2008)




----------

